# Moth Emergence Order Guessing Game!!!



## agent A (May 27, 2013)

soon my moths will be emerging, so I have decided to make this interesting

i'm going to put on a guessing game that guesses the order the things will start emerging

the prize for the winner will be a dozen eggs of your choice of species for free

there are 2 ways to win

1: you guess the order most correctly

2: you guess the order most closely to my guess (which I will post gradually as moths begin to emerge)

you have until the first moths emerge to put in guesses and they can't be edited (I will take screenshots to ensure honesty)

these are the species I have:

actias luna, antheraea polyphemus, automeris io, dyrocampa rubicunda, callosamia promethean, samia cynthia

if there happens to be a tie, all winners will be awarded free eggs

so go ahead, guess the order they will emerge! US only please


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 27, 2013)

First to last:

Actias luna

Dryocampa rubicunda

Antheraea polyphemus

Callosamia promethea

Samia cynthia


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 27, 2013)

i forgot one

First to last:

Actias luna

Dryocampa rubicunda

Antheraea polyphemus

Automeris io

Callosamia promethea

Samia cynthia


----------



## patrickfraser (May 27, 2013)

Here's my list. I used a randomizer online. I'm leaving this up to randomness, as I have no idea. :lol: 


dyrocampa rubicunda
actias luna
automeris io
callosamia promethean
antheraea polyphemus
samia cynthia


----------



## Fishe (May 27, 2013)

dyrocampa rubicunda

actias luna
antheraea polyphemus
samia cynthia
automeris io
callosamia promethean


----------



## Plex (May 27, 2013)

Here's my list- I also used a randomizer online since I also honestly have no idea about moth emergence!  


actias luna
callosamia promethean
samia cynthia
antheraea polyphemus
dyrocampa rubicunda
automeris io


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2013)

one of u guys is almost exactly on my guess but I wont tell u who and I wont say what needs to change to be exact


----------



## sally (May 28, 2013)

1- Dyrocampa rubicundra

2-Antheraea polyphemus

3-automeris io

4-Actius luna

5-callosamia promethean

6- Samia cynthia


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2013)

lol i just realized my stupid spell check on my pc made promethea appear as promethean &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sally (May 28, 2013)

agent A said:


> lol i just realized my stupid spell check on my pc made promethea appear as promethean &lt;_&lt;


 I just used your spelling lol. I do not know anything about moths


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 28, 2013)

agent A said:


> lol i just realized my stupid spell check on my pc made promethea appear as promethean &lt;_&lt;


Lol i noticed that. Made sure to type in the correct spelling


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2013)

ok well a dyrocampa rubicunda female emerged just now! so instead of ending the contest I am taking rubicunda off the order for now

I guessed one would emerge first and so any NEW entries don't include rubicunda

current guesses stay


----------



## patrickfraser (May 28, 2013)

WOOT WOOT! 1 for 1 :clap:


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2013)

The moth never expanded her wings but i have 5 other dyro pupae


----------



## agent A (May 29, 2013)

so she dropped dead for some odd reason

so here's what i will do

i will accept 2 answers for the first to emerge, dyrocampa rubicunda OR whatever emerges next

if another dyrocampa emerges next then it will still just be dyrocampa


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 29, 2013)

Hope a luna emerges next


----------



## Mime454 (May 30, 2013)

Everyone should guess the same thing so we all get eggs...


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Hope a luna emerges next


me too


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Hope a luna emerges next





agent A said:


> me too


Me three! :lol:


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2013)

Actually a male promethea eclosed today


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2013)

Just let me know when I win. :lol:


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Just let me know when I win. :lol:


Promethea is #4 on your listMy list starts with dyrocampa, promethea, poly


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2013)

I don't get how it works with the first one not counting. Well, just let me know when I lose then.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't get how it works with the first one not counting. Well, just let me know when I lose then.


  

ok if it helps, this is my guess

dyrocampa, callosamia, antheraea, actias, samia, automeris

i will accept either dyrocampa or promethea as first, promethea or whatever emerges next as second, whatever emerges after that or what emerges after promethea as third, and so on


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2013)

ok so today a poly male then a rosy maple female emerged

so this is the order so far:

promethea, polyphemus, rubicunda


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 31, 2013)

ok i lost


----------



## agent A (Jun 1, 2013)

ok a huge luna female eclosed this morning!! the dyrocampa gal left me  but a male eclosed today as well as a promethea

so the order is promethea, poly, rubicunda, luna

and if my female luna mates tonight EVERYONE who participated in this contest gets 20 free luna eggs!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 1, 2013)

CMON LUNA MATE!! lol


----------



## ladygigi (Jun 2, 2013)

I just saw this, I'm too late. . .


----------



## agent A (Jun 2, 2013)

She didnt attract anything last night, maybe tonight...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jun 2, 2013)

Am I participating by posting in this thread?


----------



## agent A (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok anyone involved in this who wants luna eggs please pm me

I decided to just give everyone a prize!


----------



## agent A (Jun 8, 2013)

ok, an io male just eclosed


----------

